# Aerial Ground Outlet



## fdew

I have been looking for one of these for a long time. When I finally found it I had to buy more then one. 

BTW I wonder if these are the first grounded outlets?

http://lbpinc.com/Aerial-Ground-Power.jpg


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Looks like a violation today. The ground is not for the 120V receptacle


----------



## fdew

Dennis Alwon said:


> Looks like a violation today. The ground is not for the 120V receptacle


I suspect it is, although there is a physical barrier in the center between the aerial side and the power side.

It is clearly a collectors item only.


----------



## n1ist

The top half has the aerial and ground connection for the radio (typically a longwire antenna in the attic and a ground rod). The bottom half is a 1-15, with hot and neutral. There are no connections between the two halves, and as mentioned, a divider between them. 

I guess this would not be a violation if it is used to replace an existing 1-15. 

/mike


----------



## retiredsparktech

n1ist said:


> The top half has the aerial and ground connection for the radio (typically a longwire antenna in the attic and a ground rod). The bottom half is a 1-15, with hot and neutral. There are no connections between the two halves, and as mentioned, a divider between them.
> 
> I guess this would not be a violation if it is used to replace an existing 1-15.
> 
> /mike


 I've seen a few of the single aerial, ground receptacles, even in post-war built homes. The duplex AC receptacle was about 6" away.
Some new owners of those homes, would always ask, what it was used for. Some thought it was some obsolete telephone outlet.


----------

